# Fantastic Sweaters & Coats



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I recently ordered some handmade coats and sweaters from a fantastic woman who makes these items to the exact measurement your pup. You pic out the design, the colors, the type of wool or materials. VERY VERY REASONABLE!!!!
Her name is Chantal and her Company is Royalfifi 
You can see her at www.royalfifi.net or contact her at [email protected]

Here are the pictures of the three sweaters and the coat that I got for Laila!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Is this the place Linda buys from? Great looking stuff.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, how cute!!! Thanks for sharing, I will check it out!
why is Laila the only lucky one to get cute clothes!? LOL


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I want to see Laila IN them! They are so cute.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes. Linda and I and quite a few others have ordered from Chantal. Cassie has a coat on the way and a few sweaters being made right now. Chantal is great and her stuff always turns out beautiful. She will make things in different colors too. She will also add a turtleneck or sleeves or remove a turtleneck or sleeves. Laurie, the green sweater is my favorite. And the coat looks so comfy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Didn't she also have better pricing for forum folk?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe she did. I always send her an email and then she send my price . If you let her know you are from the forum, I am sure she will discount it. She charges less for smaller dogs anyway.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I will take pics of Laila in them once she has worn them all. She has only worn the green one so far. Attached is a picture.
She is the only one that NEEDS coats and sweaters. Since she is still so tiny, the 20-30 degree temps are way too much for her. So she sleeps in a sweater and has one one during the really cold days. 
My other buys, gave sweaters that work for them, but I have been thinking about getting them something to wear out into the snow.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They are great Laurie! She looks good in both the coat and sweater. I am still waiting for my sweaters....... I know Bella & Scudder are anxious to get them!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Aren't those cute!! Yep, you all who get these cute outfits for your kids, have to show photos of them modeling! Laila looks cute in her sweater and coat! My goodness, though, she looks so tiny!  I am so used to looking at my hunka Finn these days.

Augie doesn't seem to get cold in our climate here. Finn hasn't been through a winter yet. He gets colder than Augie and shivers in the bath, however, so we will see. Our deal is the rain, and I still haven't gotten Augie a rain jacket. He has a little leopard vest thing that I made him for when it gets in the 20s. Now I will need two rain coats.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, she is the lady who gives you a discount if you mention Havanese Rescue. Chantal also sent a box of "goodies" for rescue to me and I forwarded to Laurie, I think they were at National. 
She is wonderful to work with. You do need to measure very well, be sure your tape measure is a good one and not stretched too far out like mine. If your dog has long hair or you are worried, you might add an extra 1/2 inch or so. Believe me they come fitted to the inch...very custom.
Remember this photo of Sir Winston (my avatar with coat was made by Chantal.) She has a little resuce of her own named Mingsi Here is MINGSI's photo! She says the dogs are not well treated there, and Mingsi is fortunate Chantal found her!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Flynn, is this photo you posted of Mingsi? That doesn't look like Sir W??


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Flynn, is this photo you posted of Mingsi? That doesn't look like Sir W??


Yes, I changed SW's avatar to show his Coat from Chantal...That is Chantal's little rescue Mingsi!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those are super cute, Laurie!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Our weather here has been strange and it is warm then really cold, then warm again, so we have not had that much of a chance to wear the sweaters, although they are so pretty that I almost dont want to put them on her and have her ruin them - LOL 

But once it gets a little cooler - I will post pics of her in them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE seeing all the cute clothes people get for their Havs. But with a long coat, Kodi rarely needs anything, and they tend to mat his coat. So we stick to his one "puffy" coat that has a slippery lining for the few times he does need something.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My sweaters arrived and I couldn't be happier. They fit like a glove. I got the 100% wool this time and it is my favorite! It is so soft, elegant and not one bit itchy.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice sweaters.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Those are sure cute! I like the little handle that goes around the tail!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Now you cut that out Linda. I just bought the skin for my phones. I can't keep buying every gorgeous thing you guys come up with. But then again . . . How much were those sweaters? I love them.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys! I love the tail piece, but if you want that you have to request it. Geri, I PM'ed you the cost. 

Here is one of my favorite things about this sweater. It has buttons, so it's easy to put on!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They look really great! It is so fun to dress our dogs


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Linda thanks, but I don't see a PM from you.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Geri,
I sent another PM. Please let me know that you got it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute! I like all the things you guys have purchased.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*This is a great example of why you should have a custom sized sweater or coat*

Because Bailey is newly naked from his shaving down today, I bought him what appeared to be a warm sweater. I do plan to get some things from Chantal but I wanted something right away, in case it gets cold. Though this is cute, it doesn't fit right by a long shot. It's too short and a little too wide cut. It will fill the immediate need, but I'm going to go the other route.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought a patron for a coat and on it they showed just taking a toddlers sweater and putting it on backwards. I thought that was a cleaver idea for if you wanted one on a budget. The fit was not at all good but looked warm!
I love the sweaters do you use the loop around the Tail? if so is it comfortable for the dogs?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Geri, 
That's what I was finding before I found Chantal. I was so tired of sweaters and coats that didn't fit the length of my dogs. 

Suzi, I love the tail loop. It keeps the sweater from riding up. The sweater is long enough that the tail loop isn't pulling on the tail at all. The pups don't even notice it.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

*sweater-style-name??*

Love these sweaters!! I just went of the website and they had over 700 different kind of styles.

Linda, I like the ones you got, what's the style-name for those sweaters? Really love the brown one; I know Canela would like great in it! It would match her coat.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

one more question - do they make these for bigger dogs? I have two Vizslas I would like to get them sweaters too especially since they have real short hair and get cold real quick.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I just got some sweaters last month; they really are good quality. She will make them in larger sizes, but it's more expensive of course. You could measure your Viszla and send her the numbers to get a cost. I wanted to get matching sweaters for my havanese and labradoodle, but it was a bit costly and my doodle doesn't really need a sweater until it gets really really cold (and she already has a fleece that she wears in the extreme cold).


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The brown sweaters is the Jazzi. Please see my other thread, Gearing up for the cold. You will see instructions on how to measure for the perfect fit. I also have tips on what I found works best. No sleeves, tail piece etc.

I do believe she will make sweaters and coats for larger dogs. Good luck with your ordering. Her stuff is amazing!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Thank youz, you guys are always so helpful!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I just received Riley's coat today from Chantal. Riley wouldn't move when I first put it on him. But soon he was doing a crazy run like hell around the yard. It fits like a glove and it's beautiful! Thanks for the recommendation!
picture attempt........


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Ack! This always happens to me. Take my word for it, it's beautiful.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

lfung5 said:


> My sweaters arrived and I couldn't be happier. They fit like a glove. I got the 100% wool this time and it is my favorite! It is so soft, elegant and not one bit itchy.


These make me want to cut my dogs down so they can wear these...they are darling!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

RitaandRiley said:


> Ack! This always happens to me. Take my word for it, it's beautiful.


YOU ARE A TEASE!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong! The box comes up to add the photos, I follow the directions, it acts like the photos are getting added, then when it finishes, NO PHOTOS! I'm on a Mac with Iphoto which is not my best thing. I've used resize my pictures in the past but now I can't even work with that.:frusty:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

RitaandRiley said:


> I don't know what I'm doing wrong! The box comes up to add the photos, I follow the directions, it acts like the photos are getting added, then when it finishes, NO PHOTOS! I'm on a Mac with Iphoto which is not my best thing. I've used resize my pictures in the past but now I can't even work with that.:frusty:


I have a Mac too.
Go to iPhoto. Choose the photo(s) and drag to your desktop. Then on the forum go to manage attachment. When the window pops up select photos off your desktop. Then hit upload, I click it twice. Then you will see they are uploaded. Close the small window and hit submit reply. You should see you attachments in the attached files box...


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

OK, I just did that and the same thing happened. It says uploading files please wait, then it goes to a blank white screen. Actually simpler to upload directly from iphoto...IF IT WORKED! I do have to say I have been able to post photos to facebook and the other forum. Maybe I will start a new thread there.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmmm, that's really strange. What coat did you get?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

The Ginger, in easy wear style. So of course now I'm hooked and I want more!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice! I love her new easy wear style. Too bad you can't upload the pic. I'm sure it's fabulous!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just got three new ones this year from her. I had her make the 4 legged ones with longer legs, turtleneck and buttons on the top. These will be Lily, Lexi and Logan's SNOW sweaters. SAdly - we have no had enough snow yet to wear them  
No I dont want a ton of snow - but maybe just one good snowstorm that lasts for 2 days - and then it can melt!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't see any snow sweater pictures....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry Linda - as you now, I am a little busy now. Once I get a chance I will take pictures. I have not even had time to try them on the pups!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How busy can you be.......LOL!!!!!???? wink


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Laurief said:


> I recently ordered some handmade coats and sweaters from a fantastic woman who makes these items to the exact measurement your pup. You pic out the design, the colors, the type of wool or materials. VERY VERY REASONABLE!!!!
> Her name is Chantal and her Company is Royalfifi
> You can see her at www.royalfifi.net or contact her at [email protected]
> 
> Here are the pictures of the three sweaters and the coat that I got for Laila!


After you placed your order how long did it take for them to arrive?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

It did take a couple of weeks...2 maybe? But totally worth the wait. Especially since these pups are a hard to fit shape.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> I LOVE seeing all the cute clothes people get for their Havs. But with a long coat, Kodi rarely needs anything, and they tend to mat his coat. So we stick to his one "puffy" coat that has a slippery lining for the few times he does need something.


Karen, what kind of coat does Kodi have? I think with Leo's full coat the only time he will need something is when we walk in the rain and the temperatures are cold. His coat soaks up water like a sponge and I can see him getting really chilled. I need something that will help keep most of him dry, not interfere with potty duty and that won't mat his coat too much. Any suggestions?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know the brand his coat is… I bought it at a specialty pet store, and I've never seen another one like it. But I LOVE the way it is made. It is SO easy to get on and off, and even though it has a velcro close, since the close is on the top of the back, over the rest of the material, it can't catch in his hair. It also stays very stable without slipping, even without it being very tight. The only thing that's not perfect is that like most off0the-rack dog clothing, it's a wee bit short in the back for him. The next size ups as too long, and WAY too big in the body.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> I don't know the brand his coat is&#8230; I bought it at a specialty pet store, and I've never seen another one like it. But I LOVE the way it is made. It is SO easy to get on and off, and even though it has a velcro close, since the close is on the top of the back, over the rest of the material, it can't catch in his hair. It also stays very stable without slipping, even without it being very tight. The only thing that's not perfect is that like most off0the-rack dog clothing, it's a wee bit short in the back for him. The next size ups as too long, and WAY too big in the body.


Plus that purple is a REALLY good colour on him!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Karen, very nice looking coat and Tracy is right about the color for Kodi! Thanks for the pictures. I will look for something similar.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Rita, Thanks….2 weeks isn’t bad at all. I actually want a sweater for my Vizsla-Roxxy. Since its starting to get cold, lately she seems to always have a cold nose and ears. I figure one of these sweater will keep her nice and toasty 

I actually got happy about Kodi’s coat too. Canela also has long hair so I have to find a good hassle-free coat to keep the cold out and keep her dry. Oh well I’ll keep looking ….


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

The Hurrta coats have a very similar design to Karen's coat, except they fasten with a clip instead of Velcro. The inside is fleece though (If I recall correctly). Very easy to put on.

I only use it when it's REALLY cold. Most of the time, he's fine without.

http://www.hurttacollection.com/en/pro-en/products/warm-clothing/winter-jacket/


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Do you guys think the Hurrta overalls would work to keep Leo dryer? I really need some way to keep Leo's fur dryer than it would be without any kind of covering. His fur soaks up water like a sponge and when I have him at work with me there is no choice but to walk him a couple times each day. Whatever I get for him needs to allow him to potty but also to keep him reasonably dry. We don't typically get much snow, just a few inches each year, but we get cold rain and some ice. I think little Leo will get quite chilled if I can't figure out a way to keep him dryer.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Betty, if you order a sweater from Royal Fifi, just ask Chantal how long she thinks it will take. It depends how backed up she is since they are each hand made. She is in Hungary, so the shipping itself takes about a week.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> The Hurrta coats have a very similar design to Karen's coat, except they fasten with a clip instead of Velcro. The inside is fleece though (If I recall correctly). Very easy to put on.
> 
> I only use it when it's REALLY cold. Most of the time, he's fine without.
> 
> http://www.hurttacollection.com/en/pro-en/products/warm-clothing/winter-jacket/


Yeah, I liked the look of the Hurta, but I'm pretty sure the fleece inside would mat him.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Brady's mom said:


> Betty, if you order a sweater from Royal Fifi, just ask Chantal how long she thinks it will take. It depends how backed up she is since they are each hand made. She is in Hungary, so the shipping itself takes about a week.


Brady's Mom, Thanks for the advice. I sent an email - she's quick - I already got a reply back! You were right, they are working on orders and the earliest she will get to my order would be around 21 November.


----------

